# [SOLVED] Rocketfish v2.1 EDR Bluetooth Adapter Driver issue



## avatarjo3 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi guys, I recently bought the Rocketfish v2.1 edr bluetooth adapter:

http://www.rocketfishproducts.com/products/computers/RF-FLBTAD.html

I'm running a 64-bit Windows 7 Professional OS and installed the software that came with the BT adapter. The software installed to the default location, but there was no BT desktop icon nor was it on the task bar. I tried downloading the driver from the Rocketfish support site, but that didn't work either. I reinstalled the software TWICE, still doesn't work.

To be honest I don't think it's a hardware issue as much as it is a settings configuration within the Device Manager. Is there a way to restore the factory settings of Device Manager?

Suggestions? Solutions? I checked the threads, only found a problem with BT keyboard from Rocketfish.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Rocketfish v2.1 EDR Bluetooth Adapter Driver issue*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here and see if this is the one you bought?
http://www.rocketfishproducts.com/products/computers/RF-FLBTAD.html

■Compatible with Windows 2000, XP and Vista


----------



## avatarjo3 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Rocketfish v2.1 EDR Bluetooth Adapter Driver issue*

Lol yes it is. I posted that link in my earlier post. It's alrite though, here was my fix:

I reformatted my computer, that way all the default settings within the device manager were reset. I wasn't able to pinpoint the problem, but after reformatting, the device works flawlessly. Bestbuy is now selling these babies for $15 a piece and I can say it's well worth the invest if you have a bluetooth headset and don't want to invest $60 in a good mic.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Rocketfish v2.1 EDR Bluetooth Adapter Driver issue*

glad you got it sorted, you may mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page.


----------

